# Dystocia Poll



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I just read in an article by Maxine Kinne that 99.9 percent of the time, the first time you assist with dystocia during kidding, it is after midnight on a Saturday. The only one that we had this year fell in that time frame (6ish AM). I thought it would be interesting to see if it was true for 99.9 percent of us.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I had to look this up.  So in case any one else needs to know. Dystocia (antonym eutocia) is an abnormal or difficult childbirth or labour.
I have yet to have a doe with a problem luckily since this was my first kidding season.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

It was on a Monday afternoon, or some other weekday, I don't remember. Nice sunny day. I bet that was a figure of speech. Or something. I had one at midnight, don't remember what day it was, but it wasn't the first time. (I had to look it up too)

Jan


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

The only one I've ever had was on a Thursday at 3am during a snow storm. My does usually kid between 6am and noon. The few that I had kid after that time frame did have problems, but not dystocia.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry guys.  A kid coming out in the wrong position (not front legs first with the head). And yeah, maybe it was just sarcasm like "it will happen at a bad time". :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Tuesday - mid afternoon


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I've had them happen at all hours of the day, any day of the week.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I had a horrible one after midnight and I am pretty sure it was a Saturday. Kids both born dead, mom died. Had a mild one this year after midnight on a Saturday! Kid just needed some help out because mom pushed over an hour. I did have one another year that was in the afternoon though. That one had a crossed arm.


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

I didn't have any super difficult kiddings this year, but the couple births I had to assist with happened on Fridays just before midnight I think.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Sunday, late afternoon.


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

This year.....Praise the Lord i only had 2 does that needed help. -- one day was a Tuesday about 8pm and the other was a Friday started at 10pm and ended up with a midnight c-section. 
But like others have said, any time of the day or night. I seem to have a lot of babies on sundays though.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

my worst kidding was at 2 am (either Saturday or Sunday) after about 12 hours of labour 

both kids coming out at once (ie 4 legs in birth canal)

all were fine though!

LW


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

a good friend of mine just had a terrible birth happen, saturday at 1am

11pm on a sat for me


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

mid afternoon on a Tuesday...it was a FF.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Interesting! I guess the Saturday after midnight theory isn't quite 99.9 percent.  I wonder if they meant midnight Friday night going into Saturday or midnight Saturday heading into Sunday? It made me look up kidding dates for our 7 this year: 5 Sunday, 1 Saturday, 1 Tuesday. :chin: Our bad one was Sunday morning at about 6 AM. I counted quite a few Saturday, Sunday, Tuesday deliveries on here!


----------

